# Need new dirt jumper please help!



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

hey im looking for a new dirt jumper and can't decide between the Avanti Derelikt ltd, or the Derelikt type 3
i'd add i link but i dont have enough posts yet -.- 
The type 3 has been dropped down to $799 but i cant find a price for the ltd. Anyone know the price for that and which one would be a better option? Its the 2008 Type 3 and im not sure what year the ltd is but its the one that is white with purple shocks


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

I think we would need a few more specifics.

What do you have to spend?
What is your experience?
Have you ridden either bike? If so, which one do you like the most?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

L3ONNOEL said:


> hey im looking for a new dirt jumper and can't decide between the Avanti Derelikt ltd, or the Derelikt type 3
> i'd add i link but i dont have enough posts yet -.-
> The type 3 has been dropped down to $799 but i cant find a price for the ltd. Anyone know the price for that and which one would be a better option? Its the 2008 Type 3 and im not sure what year the ltd is but its the one that is white with purple shocks


i had never heard of Avanti as a dirt jump brand . . . and after looking just now at their website, it appears that they have discontinued DJ bikes altogether.

so, frankly, i wouldn't support a company that has abandoned the DJ scene.

support one that supports the DJ scene. like Doberman, Transition, Blackmarket, NS, Atomlab, etc.


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> i had never heard of Avanti as a dirt jump brand . . . and after looking just now at their website, it appears that they have discontinued DJ bikes altogether.
> 
> so, frankly, i wouldn't support a company that has abandoned the DJ scene.
> 
> support one that supports the DJ scene. like Doberman, Transition, Blackmarket, NS, Atomlab, etc.


I know a place that still sells them, but i can't find a shop that sells dirt jumpers in my area


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

IamDefiler said:


> I think we would need a few more specifics.
> 
> What do you have to spend?
> What is your experience?
> Have you ridden either bike? If so, which one do you like the most?


Well I only have around $900 to spend because my parents refuse to pay for part of it,
I have a fair bit of riding experience, but not so much tricks and big jumps... yet
No i haven't ridden either bikes, in fact i haven't ridden a dirt jumper before. I would prefer the ltd because it is stronger and has better components but I think it would be more expensive


----------



## iiRaVaGe (Jun 5, 2012)

I have also been looking. I was looking between the KHS dj50 and dj150. Im looking for a bike is for dj's but has the multi-speed for trails and the street. Any comments?


----------



## nobrakesnomistakes (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of either getting a Corsair Ducat or the Deity Cryptkeeper, but have no idea which. I know the Cryptkeeper is a little more spensive, but I can't find a single bad review on it. If you guys could give pros/cons that'd be great!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Used. I see DJ on ebay all the time.

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

I ended up getting a Revell 450r


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

Uh thanks for that mate? I've already got my bike but ill take that into consideration next time.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Got any pics of the bike?


----------

